# snow blade attachment



## TennDirtdigger (Apr 16, 2011)

....Hi folks!....I I have a JD 318 I bought new in 1990...been a good-un....I noticed a guy has a snow blade for sale that came off his JD 110.....Just wondered if it would mount to my 318....I think he's out of line on his price...($300.00). It looks rough as a cobb....

Kindly
George


----------

